# Goat and Electric Fence



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

My female goat got tangled between the electric fence and the main fence to top it off she was in the water bucket. She is off but now twitches what should I do, She is not eating, she also will not come for treats. Anyone ever have this happen before?


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

Following. This sounds like something one of my wethers could do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor baby  if she was mine I would just assume she was all around sore. I just got nailed by my dang fence yesterday and my finger and thumb hurt like heck all night long. Someone might have better advise for you but I would give her some vitamin B or probios and just kinda pamper her. I wouldn't think it could have done any damage to her but I could be wrong


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I moved her out of the pen and put her with some younger female goats that will leave her be for the most part. I am hoping she feels better soon. I got to get some more fencing up for the buck as I need him to mate one other doe for me this year. Then he is off to the auction, nice looking buck but he has horns that are a good 2 feet long each. As I am just starting and all new to this stuff it will take time. On a side note I think that the female in question is prego. As my family saw the buck try to mount her and she just ran into the fence. Any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'd have to do a blood test after 30 days for pregnancy. But you really need to get B Complex into her and probiotics. I would even put out electrolytes. You need to watch her closely.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, she is still alive this morning - I will be getting some pain meds, and probiotics and b complex. She is not moving very much, man this sucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs that stuff ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Poor girl. Her heart, muscles may of taken a good jolt she will hurt. Make sure her heart has good rhythm. 
She may feel bad for a little while. She may be shaky.
Make sure she is kept in a cozy area if the weather is cool at night. Keep her calm. No grain until she is better just good hay and water.
Give probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ 6 cc 's per 100 lbs right away for a few days.
Giving he banamine if you have any may help for pain and appetite. 

How strong is the box?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Update - She got 5 CCs of B complex and some probiotics today. I also gave her asprin 5 tablets 2 times today once at 4 and once at 10:30. I gave her the b-complex around 11 AM. Her Eyes are glassy but she seemed to improve durning the day. She is currently in the garage in a make shift pen made out of hay bails. At four she could not hold up her head and she would just flop her head hard on the ground. I have been giving here water through a syringe oral perodically. Tonight she fought me with the asprin and made lots of noise. She was able to stand with help and took some sips of water on her own.

Side not and some of you would not like to hear this I am sure. I cannot stand seeing her in pain, how long should I let this last, I was thinking if she could not stand on her own by next weekend I would put her down. What are your thoughts of this? - Crap makes me tear up just typing it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are the one physically seeing her. You will know if you need to put her down.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

She is improving so for now I will give her time  - Got to have a little hope also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure she eats, her rumen will shut down quickly without it.
Even if you have to make a alfalfa pellet/ water electrolyte slurry. Blend up 1/4 to 1/2 cup of alfalfa and blend in water, Feed her with a big syringe( no needle) or new turkey baster. Slowly at the back corner of her mouth, do this every couple of hours. Make a new batch each time, no grain. She needs to rebuild her strength. Not eating or drinking enough isn't good. I do have to say, she may or may not make it, but give her a little bit of time. Try to get her up periodically don't allow her to lay around too long. Do you hear rumen sounds and see movement? How are her inner lower eyelid coloring? Give her good amounts of electrolytes. If she will walk around and graze let her during he day. Though, if you feel she is not going to improve, I would put her down that is up to you.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

She is standing but not well, I have been giving her water and was really getting concerned about her not eating. I will make that slurry mix and get it down her throat. I did try some milk supliment she seemed to drink a little in her bowl on her own but, it is very little. Under her eyes is light pink by the way. Food is now my biggest problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

afterwork said:


> She is standing but not well, I have been giving her water and was really getting concerned about her not eating. I will make that slurry mix and get it down her throat. I did try some milk supliment she seemed to drink a little in her bowl on her own but, it is very little. Under her eyes is light pink by the way. Food is now my biggest problem.


How old is this goat? Sorry if you already mentioned it.

Don't let her drink from a bucket of milk.

She may be wormy or has cocci, as to the eye membrane color.

Can you get a fecal for worms and cocci? As soon as possible?

An iron supplement should be started, red cell horse product 6 cc's per 100 lbs orally. Monitor her color, if it looks better then stop the iron. If it doesn't change, give it for 1 week daily 1 x a day, then 1 x a week until it is at least in the safe zone then stop. It doesn't have to be all the way dark pink but in the safe zone.

How is her temp doing?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Pam,
Here is a update - She is standing and wagging her tail on ocation. Her head is still low when she stands. I will take pictures sometime today to give you a better idea. 

I was not able to get alpha pellets or the iron the other day and this will have to be done on Monday. 

Last night I got 1 1/2 cups of formula down her that I know she swollowed. This morning I got 2 Cups of formula down her (Turkey Bastor). For the last few days I have been giving her a dose of probiotics in the morning, and a shot of B-Complex. I have also been giving her 4 asprin at feedings. 

She was given de-wormer pellets a month ago.

As for her age I got her from the auction 2 months ago, The owner said she was a year and a half old.

I have to say I am really new to this goat thing - Like 4 months into it and it has been a very rocky road as you can see from my first thread. I would like to say that all my other goats are doing great. So, I must be doing something a little right. I will also get a thermometer tommorow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you say formula is that a milk replacer? It isn't the best for a 1 year and a half year old. 

Can you walk her around to graze and munch on brus, tree leaves ect? She needs roughage for her rumen or it will shutdown. If you do have hay, you can try to put some in her mouth and get her to eat it. If she just spits it out, if you do have alfalfa hay, you can take the leafy part of it off and put it into a blender just the same as the pellets. It is just easier for the pellets to go through the baster or a big syringe than the real hay form, but it can be done I have done it. I did get parts that plugged the end, but do not force it down the goat, unplug it first then proceed. If the goat coughs, stop until the goat stops coughing. 
Even if you have a different kind of hay, put it into a blender and water, to feed it to her in the baster. She doesn't need milk she needs roughage hay or the alfalfa pellets. Milk now may cause other issues.

When feeding her, make sure it is very slowly you do not want it in her lungs.

Giving her probiotics and B-Complex is good. 

Check her inner lower eyelid coloring, she has been stressed and may explode with worms and/or cocci, even if she was wormed a month ago.

We all have to start somewhere with the goats, I went through good and bad throughout the years, I didn't have TGS for help I learned from trial and error. AS the vets too didn't know goats and still today they don't. They are very rare to find out there. It can be tough sometimes, so don't beat yourself up over it. Things do happen. Some years are worse than others.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I was able to get about 1/2 a cup of slurry into her - I will try again later tonight.

I added a bunch of pictures so you can take a look but was not sure how to load them so feel free to check my facebook https://www.facebook.com/william.paquet.5 as there are more pics there of the barn and goats.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I think that the male tryed to get some and pushed her into the corner of the fence by the water. She gets up now buy seems to run into walls - a little strange. The pics of her are from before and after feeding. She laid down after feeding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is running into walls, you need to start treating for polio/listeriosis.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

What should I use for that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Giving the milk may of triggered polio. Sudden change in diet. Maybe.

Are her eyes darting? Test her eyesight she may be blind. Keep the buck away from her, she doesn't need that right now.

I would give high doses of Fortified Vit B complex unless you can get straight thiamine from your vet. 
Give her 12 cc's of the fortified vit B complex. I know that is a lot but if she is thiamine deficient, it will boost her. 
Cannot over dose it, she will pee out what she doesn't need. Do this every 4 hours and see if she responds to it. If she does then it is indeed Polio(thiamine deficiency). After giving it 2x every 4 hours. If she is doing better, you can go every 6 hours.

Here is a good read. It tell what dosages should be given.
http://www.jackmauldin.com/goat_polio.html

Listeria maybe another threat. Usually they run a fever, but we usually treat for both. However, I am concerned for her and if her rumen is working? Check her.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-signs-treatment-112786/

If you can get some Banamine from a goat breeder friend, that will help with brain swelling. Once a day.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Her eyes are half closed but, get wider (more open by the day) - I gave her some more mash tonight and she fought me pretty hard (I see this as a good sign - Getting her strength back. I will give her mash in the morning and will be back in the evening to do it again and once at night until I see her eat on her own. P.S. When I say running into walls she will force her way past me hit the wall and keeps pushing up against it. To me it seems like she is getting her balance by using her head. 

There was progress today - She was much more active today then yesterday but, as far as letting her graze I do not think she has her wits about her to do that she just stands there with her head in a corner or on the wall. If her head is not on the wall you can see with the picture of her head on the hay she will keep her head low to the ground.

I have been so busy I will have to look at those sites tommorow night - Thanks for the info


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I will hit her up with 12CC's of Vitiman b complex and see about getting the meds tommorow.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow--I had NO IDEA electric fences were dangerous! I'm so sorry to hear what you & your goat are going through. She's very cute & it sounds like you take really good care of her. I hope she continues to improve. Do you have a goat vet in your area? Good luck with her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can feed her the slurry more than 2 x a day it would be better for her. But if you can't increase the amount a little bit more so she gets nutrition. Once during the middle of the night is good. 

Her head being down says she doesn't feel well. How is her temp doing?
Have you listened to her lungs do they sound OK?

Fighting you is good.

She is still weak, from not getting feed, now that you are getting roughage into her, she should get better each day. 

I would keep up the b complex and probiotics.

I would allow her with supervision out and about to graze and be able to see the other goats. She needs to move around. If she can't then it won't help her get better. 
If you have to put her on a lead and walk her around. Don't let her just mope. Unless she is getting pneumonia she need's to walk. Hopefully her rumen sounds and movement.

Thinking about it. I wonder though if she injured her neck? If so, don't put a lead on her.
And be very careful with her neck. Do you feel any swelling anywhere?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Update - Okay she is blind and moving in circles. As far as feeding her she fights me all the way and I am a 250 lbs guy so she is fiesty to say the least. 

This morning - I gave her 12 CC of B complex, and got her to swallow some leaf and hay mix slurry.

When I was out today I got Electrolit mix, electrolite in the tube a harness that I will put on her to make it a little easer to handle.

This afternoon I gave her 6 CC of B complex and she broke free so she only got about 4. I also needed help to try to feed her I wore most of it (Alfafa pellet slurry). I gave here the tube electrolights. 

Tonight I will give her another 6 CC of B Complex and Slurry.

She keeps knocking her water bucket over but, when I check on her her face is also wet so I feel she might at least be drinking on her own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to follow the polio/listeriosis protocol from the links above. If you don't do aggressive treatment ASAP, you will lose her. This is very serious.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I thought I would take a minute and do a recap – All advice is greatly appreciated.
9/1 10AM – She had the initial injury by getting caught on the electric fence while standing in the water bucket
9/1 6PM – I moved her to a pen with goats that will not bother her as much.
9/2 – 10AM not moving very much laying down on the ground
9/2 – through out the day I gave her water and aspirin for pain. She also got some probiotics and 5 CC’s of B Complex
9/3 – She is standing but not well – I also have not seen her eat in a while.
9/4 – Standing and wagging her tail got some food in her via a turkey baster, but no sign of her eating on her own.
9/5 – She seems to have more strength.
Facts
I bought her about 2 months ago at a auction. I was told she was a year and a half old. Possible pregnant. 
I know she is currently blind and I will be looking to get Banamine and thiamine from the vet tomorrow as today is a holiday. Possible Polio
Current Treatment Plan
Morning – Probiotics, Alfa hay slurry,6cc Vitiman B Complex, Electrolight Treatment
Noon – Alfa Hay Slurry, 6 CC B Complex
Evening – Alfa Hay Slurry, 6 CC B Complex
When I give the Hay slurry it is with a turkey baster, I do it for about 30 minutes I would say she only gets ½ a cup to a cup down the rest is on me.
Any other thoughts on what to do?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> You really need to follow the polio/listeriosis protocol from the links above. If you don't do aggressive treatment ASAP, you will lose her. This is very serious.


I cannot get the meds have been treating with B Complex. I am hoping to get them from the vet tommorow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is sold OTC at tractor supply and other farm stores.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I got penecillion should I be giving that to her also, Isn't polio a deficency and not a bacteria?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

catharina said:


> Wow--I had NO IDEA electric fences were dangerous! I'm so sorry to hear what you & your goat are going through. She's very cute & it sounds like you take really good care of her. I hope she continues to improve. Do you have a goat vet in your area? Good luck with her!


We do have a local traveling Vet for livestock - She told me that she does not have much experience with goats but, can give me any meds I need.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to treat for polio and listeriosis at the same time. Every 6 hours around the clock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Are you giving the fortified vit B complex as an injection SQ I hope?
Give her the thiamine/ fortified vit B complex shots dedicated every 4 to 6 hours. I would do 12 cc's fortified vit B complex, until you can get straight thiamine. Being strong doesn't mean she is OK, especially when she is posturing. 
She now indeed has full polio badly and will go down more if the treatments are not kept up. I would do it every 4 hours until she gets back on her feet, then try every 6 hours.

She really needs Dex if you can get some from your vet for brain swelling or banamine But for polio, Dex is better.
If you can't get it then use banamine, 1 x daily. Dex is very powerful and should be instructed by your vet. It takes her immunities down and she must be given an antibiotic with it. 
She will have a hard time regulating her temp, if the weather is cool at night or day, be sure she keeps warm and feed/water her. Be careful she does not fall into her water. Get a temp on her
Symptoms are the same with listeria and polio, it can be either, so it is best to treat for both. Unless a vet knows what it is for sure and is knowledgeable about goats. She is in trouble, make sure she gets up and moves around. If she cannot, shift her around and make a sling for her and watch her when you have her up in it at all times. Short times up is better than not getting her up at all.

When feeding her the mixer, I actually straddle over her facing her neck/head and put her butt in a corner. Or you can do it standing by her side with her butt in the corner.
watch video, But feed it slower than the video shows and her head doesn't have to be super high. 
Make sure though, she can swallow, if she cannot she will have to be tube fed.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to treat for polio and listeriosis at the same time. Every 6 hours around the clock.


Thanks I will have to look up the dosage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be sure to give pen G SQ, make sure it isn't in a vein, pull back on the plunger to be sure no blood goes into the syringe
if there is, remove needle and try again. If no blood, inject the pen. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-signs-treatment-112786/

Watch her inner lower eyelid coloring.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I have Dura-Pen 300,000 units per ml - Should I really give her that much?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

According to Onion Creek it is 6cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

End of day update - She is up but, blind I was able to get about 1 to 2 cups of fluid in her - Tommorow I will be a little more aggressive with it. Treatment Plan For now.

I will continue treatment of Penicillion 4 CC's and B Complex 12 CC's Every six hours along with trying to get some water and food (Slurry) into her. I will call the vet in the morning and see what they think I should do and get those couple of meds I am missing.

Thanks for everyones help tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be sure to go out every 6 hours on Q. If it is skipped, she will fall even farther back on you. 

Get those things first thing in the morning from the vet it is crucial for her recovery. The quicker you respond to her illness the better and faster the outcome. Glad she is up, make sure she stays warm tonight in a stall. 

Prayers sent.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You're working hard to save her! It must be tiring so give yourself a good break once it's all over. I hope she makes it! Animals adjust so well to disabilities; much more easily than humans.

When animals are blind it's important to always put their water & things in the same place every time, especially at first. Do you have a way to secure the bucket so it doesn't tip, or something more stable like a low tub? Many folks have blind pets & they soon stop bumping into stuff & seem almost like normal. It's good to make sure their environment is free of hazards though. We had a blind dog for years & she was a happy pup. She followed the seeing dog around the yard, & indoors you wouldn't really have known she was blind by her behavior.

Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Update - Sorry I did not get on last night - Been really crazy.

Carla Update - As per the vet here is her treatment - 
-Thiamine 500mg/CC - 1 CC every 8 hours (6-12hours on the label)
-Penicillin (In The Muscle) 4 CCs Daily
-Dexamethasone 5CC's One dose yesterday one today
-Oxytetracycline 1.3cc's one yesterday one tommorow
-Pellet mash everytime (Do not force it)
She was eating slurry a little on her own yesterday - Standing and was acceptive of the mash

Other Goat (Kevin) - He started acting weird yesterday. He was eating but, seemed a little out of it. I have to say I am a little ill equipped to be giving him shots - He has not been a very friendly goat lately. I will keep watching but, as far as this morning he is standing and not acting "Irrational" But, he is just not acting like himself, a little slow, walking funny - This could be rut, maybe or the fact that he was misserable from the rain. Or the fact that he has been alone for a few days. Again I am just going to keep a eye on it and start treating if he hits the ground. All other goats seem fine I am watching for signs from the other goat that was in the pen with them but, non yet - I did change out the hay in Kevins hay bin though as a precaution.

Other things that have been going on - Just cause. During all this I hatched my first quail eggs  - My fish tank had baby fish - One of my bunnies is starting to pull their hair out (Baby Time). It has been a roller coaster for sure.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay I just wanted to fill you in on "Kevin"
Here is what he is doing
- Loss of Appitite
- Moving like he "Crapped his pants"
- He is still "Spraying" Peeing on himself (Rut)
- He was not intrested in Leaves but, ate up a handful of grain no problem
- He seems very weak in the hind legs but is standing all day for the most part.
- Poop Looks normal

Another note - Everyone in the house is a little under the weather, sore throat that kind of thing - Not sure if that can be related.

I did break down and gave kevin 2 shots - Thiamine and B Complex + Hydration past and pro-biotics I will see how he is doing tommorow.

Carla - Her eyes are wide open but, still does not react as if she can see. She is also eating The Alfa slurry without a fight now. Will keep treating her as planned.

Additional note - They have not been drinking a lot of water lately can that be related?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will want to be able to give him proper meds too. He really needs aggressive treatment now too.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Update

Carla - Was not to intrested in eating this morning to much, She also had some blood on her butt? - I did shine the flash light in on her last night and she followed it but, is still walking into walls a little. So, hopefully she is getting her eye site back.

Kevin - Pretty normal today a little sluggish but, eating and drinking just fine. 

I have done a lot of research on Polio and the other thing and this does not seem like that. These animals are getting up moving around and those issues seem much worst.

Any other thoughts on what this can be - Dyhydration? Vitiman Deffitiancy?

Sorry my spelling sucks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep up the treatments on both. With Kevin, do it 1 to 2 x a day if he seems to be improving already with thiamine inj ect.

Blood on her butt, any cuts on her tail or vulva area?

Thiamine is a vit deficiency. 

To test for dehydration gently pull outward on their skin (loose area) if it snaps back quickly they are OK. If it goes back slowly they are dehydrated.

Carla went through a lot of voltage and shock. So it is hard to say what she looks like internally. 

Is her temp is normal today, seeing how she lost appetite?
If you have to, you can give her banamine, it will help jump start her appetite. Unless she is getting it already?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

She will eat grain on her own, and is drinking water. Her skin also snaps back. I do not know her temp. Kevin on the other hand is acting normal again. I took a video of Carla and her *** end not sure what is going on. Again, she is on her feet but, there is no telling what other issues she may have.

Shes been a trooper but, also a pin cushion.

I cannot get the video loaded - Trying on Facebook will keep you updated.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1384835591529909


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good other than the blood and not full sight back yet.

Hmm, she wasn't bred prior to all this was she? 

Does the bloody discharge stink? Can you pin point where it is coming from?
You can put on a new surgical glove and see if it is coming from her vulva. Gently, insert the tip of your finger in there.
Also at the same time do a sniff test. If it stinks, she may have an infection going on there.

Is she dripping blood? Or it is just on her tail area?
Is her inner lower eyelid coloring OK?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Continue the full treatment for polio/listeriosis. That is really critical. This year has been a bad year for it and symptoms haven't always been the typical signs.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, everything is as good as can be expected I will be cleaning Carla up tommorow and will see if it cleared up if not I will be doing more digging into the matter - She may have been breed as she was in with the buck, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was in with a buck, then more than likely she aborted. I hope she makes a full recovery for you.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Good luck with her! What an ordeal! I'm glad the other goat is OK now. Was he the one who chased her into the fence & he got shocked too?

I hope I don't sound bossy suggesting moving all water buckets away from electric fencing! I honestly would never have thought it would be dangerous either. Seems like someone would have lost a toddler somewhere by now.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I think that Carla had a underlying problem that caused all this. I feel that getting shocked was more of a accident due to the underlying problem. I am planning on cleaning her up this morning and treating her per the vet then I will tie her up next to Kevin - But, not in the same pen. I think I see some depression issues in both of them so I am going to see if that helps. I feel that this is my fault as I had a mineral block by the feeder and kevin just kept destroying them so I did not replace it after the second one about a month ago.

I am currently feeding all my goats a small amount of grain as Vitiman E dificency is common in my area per the vet.

I will post pics and a update tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor sweet girl, yeah sadly, she aborted.  I am sorry. She will clean out for a short while. 
Keep an eye on her.

You say you are going to tie her up? Is it temporary and supervised?

If those are the only two goats you have, they will be stressed having no companion to be with. 
So it can be tough. Bucks do OK alone as long as they can see others. She just aborted and will be a bit more stressed. 
I would say if you can, get her a doe companion do so, but the bad part is, she cannot take the pecking order right now.
So it is tough. 

But definitely, you can't have the buck in with her now, he will chase her.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Update 

I brought her out by Kevin - Outside the pen on a lead - Then leave it to Kevin within 10 minutes he was in full blown crazy mode lol - So, I lead Carla to the side of the house and she walked around tail up and was having a ball. I have a 25' lead I had her on and she did not walk into anything other then a pine tree. She seemed to stop about 6 inches before hitting any objects. All Pluses . After cleaning her up a little (Had to cut some hair around the tail) I took her temp. She was at 100.3 a little low but, she was walking just fine. She did not seem that intrested in food and I have not seen any signs of poop in the pen she is in. 

Last night I did put a fresh bale of hay in with her and she did have hay in her mouth this morning (She is really fighting the Alfa mesh). I also see that she is drinking water. 

After the walk about 45 minutes she went into the pen and began picking at some sunflowers and a small amount of grain (1/2 cup in total for the both of them).

She did struggle to get up into the pen (her pen is currently the horse trailor as it is parked near the house so I can check on her at night.

Current treatment is 

Thimine - Every 12 Hours - 1CC

Penecillin - Every morning - 4 CCs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her temp is OK. If you took it in the morning before she really started moving around that is normal.
How is her rumen (left side), any gut sounds/movements?

Give her probiotics in the evening daily for a few days.

Do you think she needs an enema? If she isn't pooping, it needs to come out.

If she wants the hay let her eat that. No need to force too much alfalfa pellets.
Good she is drinking water. 

She sounds better, keep doing what you are doing.

Of course the fortified vit B complex helps with appetite, but that is more shots.  
Or you can give her goat nutradrench for a few days, it helps with appetite and gives her vitamins to help her.
Goats hate it but it does help.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Todays Update - 

Temp 101.8 @ around 3PM

I have been trying to get her to eat but, she seems to not be intrested. She did lick up a bunch of minerals. Today it did not seem like she drank a lot of water so, I gave her a turkey baster full of electrolight solution. She is moving around just fine.

I have to say I held off on shots today - If things get worst tommorow I will be back on them (This could be bad) My thinking here is if she doesnt have a fever than penicillin does not make much sense. 

She still is bleeding slightly our of vagina area. Misscarage aftermath?

She also seems to be drooling a little today not sure what that is all about.

I did find poop in her pen. It was light brown in color and watery looking but, was in pellet form.

I will have to listen to her stomach here soon - If there is no sound what is the next step?

She also got out of the pen and mingled with my other female for a while. She seemed to be able to see a little and went to the edge of the area and started licking at forage (Did not see her eat any).

Lastly, should I worry about this thing being contagous? or is it safe to pen her up with another goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not good. It is so critical to do the full polio/listeriosis treatment. She is not back to health and you should really be doing it every 6 hours. You are just asking for a relapse and it is much more difficult to recover from a relapse. This truly is serious stuff not to be messed with.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

According to http://www.goatworld.com/articles/listeriosis/listeriosis_gwmf.shtml

The treatment for listeriosis is Treatment - Administration of Procaine penicillin every six hours for three to five days, then daily for an additional seven days.

And for Polio is Treatment - Thiamine is the only effective therapy, and treatment can result in improvement in as little as two hours, if the disease is caught early enough. Dosage is related to body weight: Daily treatment for 5 days and then weekly as required.

These have been done - And does not include the Vets add on of dex and the other antibiotic.

I have to be straight up here and say I am not very experienced and my vet may not be but, I know she owns goats.

I am just at a loss - The only thing that seems easy for her to take is lose minerals

This is really so frustrating - I dont want to overuse the antibiotics as they may be needed later and not be effective on the other hand I do not want her to die.

She is still standing and swallowing when I feed her with the turkey baster and yes there has been improvement but at what cost to her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look up the thread called grinding teeth. Read through the whole thing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to wonder why the bet prescribed two antibiotics that cancel each other out?? That's just weird...

Have you seen this plant on your place?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I checked out the tread ksa - The issues she was having with her goat via video are different then mine but, the treatment plan is still the same for the most part.

Her temp tonight was 99.5

She is still up standing on her own with no support.

I will have to take a video how do I download it to the site?

Also I pushed some hay down her mouth and she eat it  and kept going over to the minerals and licking them. I looked at the mineral cup and it had a bunch of water in it.

Not sure if she is drooling or if she took some of the drench and spit it out in the mineral dish I will pay more attention tommorow.

No - I have never seen that plant - I know I have nightshade but, it is not near the goats - What is it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may not have fever, but the penicillin is is to treat listeria. Drooling is part of that. 
I agree with the others and would keep up treatment. I am concerned for her. She is doing better but not quite out of the woods yet.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I will hit her with pen today. I did give her a b-complex shot this morning. Well, I think I found the cause of the drooling and its my fault. The other day I took some hay and put it in her mouth - I got it out and she is doing okay - I will be drenching her with some alfa and water today. Yea that green thing pictured was in her mouth YUM

I am also going to let her hang with the other female today and see how they do


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay - The drooling stopped and I was able to give her some grass today and she ate it she is not really eating more licking hmm. I will give her another 4 cups of slurry tonight. She spent the afternoon and is still in with my other female. She was standing but, now I think I got pink eye going around errrrrrr. Start treating goats for that in the morning. 

Life on the farm never ends


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to keep up full treatment. She isn't out of the woods yet.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I followed the treatment plan above. What should I do for continued treatment? Pen daily and Thiamine every 12 hours?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You should do Thiamine (B1) every 6 hours until she is eating enough to sustain herself on her own. Then you go down to every 8 hours until she is completely normal is every way. Then every 12 hours for 4 days. Then once a day for at least a couple of days. Taking the Thiamine away too quickly can cause her to go down again. The relapse is much worse than the original illness and she may not get up again.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay so Thimine every 6 hours - What about the pen?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Pen can go to the normal every 12 hour doses. For Polio/Listeriosis we give a 10 day course before stopping it completely. There's no reason to wean it off.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

afterwork said:


> Update - Sorry I did not get on last night - Been really crazy.
> 
> Carla Update - As per the vet here is her treatment -
> -Thiamine 500mg/CC - 1 CC every 8 hours (6-12hours on the label)
> ...


Just curious if this was addressed, I'm going to go back and view the other responses. I thought you were not supposed to give Penicillin and Oxytetracycline at the same time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice from Goathiker. I agree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dayna said:


> Just curious if this was addressed, I'm going to go back and view the other responses. I thought you were not supposed to give Penicillin and Oxytetracycline at the same time?


Someone did mention it. You are correct, it is not suppose to be given together.

It is OK to use as LA200 as eye drops only, when pinkeye is present and still be able to inject pen G for other ailments at the same time. But no, do not inject both together.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well she did get them both - now what errrrr. Also she had another clump of hay in her mouth and was sloppering - Took the hay out should I continue to do that or should I leave it. 

Also I can get her to eat some grain/sunflower seeds and alfalfa pellets. Can I feed her alfalfa pellets as she seems to at least eat that she is getting thin. 

She is standing on her own and doing well with all the shots I gave her. 

Should I still be drenching alfafa drench?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both at the same time would be counteraction of one another.

If it is her cud, she will re-swallow it herself, within a short time. However, if she keeps it there, for very long, then yes remove it.
Watch other goats when they are chewing their cud. You will see what is normal.

Yes, feed her the alfalfa pellets. Don't feed her a lot of grain/sunflower seeds though always in moderation.

Glad she is doing well, keep up the good work. 

Only drench, if she isn't eating enough on her own.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Status is normal - She is a little thin but, peeing a lot have not seen much poop though - will check tommorow and give her some alfafa pellets she seems to like that. She will be out with some of the other goats tommorow


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So glad to hear she's making progress! You must be exhausted. Wishing you both continuing recovery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good she is doing better. Good work, keep it up.

Make sure she gets some electrolytes and eats. If you feel she needs an enema then do so. 
But of course if she hasn't eaten much that may be why. She ,ight be pooing but very little.
If she doesn't poo at all that is not good, if she has eaten. So giving an enema in case won't hurt.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

She is still not eating very much but, today I will feed her then put her with some of the other goats for a while and see if that helps


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. But watch her in case the others are mean to her.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well it has been a crazy few days

My mom is in the hospital and it does not look good - I will be traveling down there Sunday and will not be back to the earliest Wednesday.

My computer took a poop on me - Got to love it had to run out and buy a new one. 

Finally Carla - Is doing better but, was still sloppering a lot. I reached my finger down her throat and pulled out 3 more clumps of hay. Not sure if she is having a problem eating stuff. She is peeing a lot and spent the night with the other goats. She is in charge in the pen  Below are some photo's


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your mom. Sounds like Carla still has swallowing issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry about your mom too. Praying she will be OK.

Carla looks good. 

I wonder if she has a tooth issue? 
When she is chewing down new feed, does it collect in the cheek at that point or is it when she regurgitates her cud? 

If she is pooping a lot it must be going down properly and thorough her system. 

Can you have a vet look in her mouth to see if it is a tooth issue? It may be an overgrown tooth that is sharp that needs filing down or a loose to a rotten tooth.

It may also be the Listeria, but would be good to know for sure by looking into her mouth. But is really hard to see in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope everything is OK.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I had to head to New york on Sunday to be with my mom and dad for a while just got back tonight. Well, my son said she has not been eating the last 2 days. I went out and pulled 3 big wads of hay balls out of her mouth. She ate a very small amount of pellets after that. I cannot really check her out tonight due to lighting in the barn. Tommorow when I get up I will address it as best as I can. She does appear to be really thin.

This hay thing I am not sure about though. It is like the first one I pointed out a few days ago. I may start the treatments over again. Should I also look at treating for cocksidia also - Sorry half asleep so spelling is way off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you treat for polio and listeriosis again, you need to go back to square one and treat round the clock every 6 hours and do that till you see improvement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope your mom is OK.

First get a temp. 

I would have a vet look in her mouth. To see if she has a tooth abscess or? That may be why she is having issues eating.
Sometimes a tooth can be super sharp and digging into her gums, it hurts. 

Can you get a fecal for cocci and worms? Check her inner lower eyelid coloring too.
If she doesn't have either than it wouldn't be good to put her through those meds with a down system.

Can she get up and walk normally? 

Get her to eat and drink. Pull gently outward with her skin and see if it pulls back quickly or slow. If slow, she is dehydrated.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well my mom is in good spirits and will have to go to a nursing home for now as she has a fractured hip and needs spiecle care. Will talking to her she is really done fighting. She has MS, COPD, Demesha and a hand full of other problems. My dad has accepted the fact that she is just waiting for her turn to die.

Goat Update - Well, Carla is standing normally and trying to eat. I called the vet as she has lost a lot of weight. Their advice is that there is nothing they can do and at this point she should be put down. I have treated her and it seems like the polio is over. 

During our conversation this morning we narrowed it down to lack of minerals that caused it in the first place. She was in the pen with Kevin and he kept breaking the mineral block and well I got tired of replacing it. A month later this all happened. Kevin also showed signs but a few quick thimine shots and he was back to himself. Carla on the other hand is beilved to have lasting side effects - Cannot swallow being the biggest one. 

The last two days I have been pulling hay balls out of her mouth as they start to block her throat. She has little to no intrest in grain anymore and it takes a hour to get a solid cup of slurry down her throat.

I will give her today to prove me wrong. But, if her condition stays the same by tommorow I will be putting her down. 

If there is anything anyone else can think of I will be on later tonight. 

I want to thank everyone for their help and advice - Kevin was saved and I will thank everyone on this post for that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for your mom. 

Sorry your goat isn't improving. I wonder if she has an throat/stomach ulcer causing it or tooth abscess.

Glad Kevin is OK, good work.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

The vet thinks its residual effects from the polio. Just started treating to late. She was drinking water and trying to eat tonight. Any Advice - Maybe a cud transfer would that help? I am also at the point where I dont want to see her suffer. She did jump on the gate when I came today to check on her. I am going to wait until she shows signs of pain or weakness then do what needs to be done.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If she can drink, then she can swallow--she just can't chew then? Will she drink the slurry on her own or do you have to squirt it in? Perhaps you can teach her to drink the slurry on her own by mixing just a little in her water & then gradually increase it? Or, try to get her used to the idea of it with applesauce or mashed yams something? Just thinking it would make things easier for you if she'd be able to eat without your help. You must be getting tired, & you have to focus on your mom.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I brought some grain out to her which she mainly licked and did a lot of research on the issue she is having - Catharina pointed out she can swallow - I went out with gun in hand and took her for a little walk and she jumped up on her hind legs to reach for some leaves. She is not ready to go yet. I handed a piece of alfa pellet and she tried to chew it. I am thinking their may be additional problem with her teeth. Thoughts and if so how do I fix it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to look at her back teeth.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

What should I be looking for with her back teeth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Worn down. Broken. Very sharp.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there a good place to look if any of those conditions are there on treatment?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the vet take care of any teeth problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, please have a vet look in her mouth. Those teeth are razor sharp and if they are cutting into her gums it hurts causing her not to want to eat or has a loose tooth or abscess.

Am I seeing a crack in her front tooth?

She sounds like she is better otherwise and acting normal, that is good to hear.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well poo-poo. I gave Carla her shot today and she is very thin. I took a big wad of hay out of her mouth and gave her some alfa pellet mesh, she only had maybe a 1/4 of a cup. I closed her in and her back end started to shake. Well, is she done - I grabbed my gun and went back to take her for a walk. She was trying to eat hay and was drinking water. This really is a emotional rollercoster. He back teeth look good. I now have a new issue in the herd which I will post. I will try to get the vet to come by tommorow and at this point if I can make it to the auction tommorow I will be selling my males minus 2 of them. My main concern now is to limit what I have goat wise until I can get all of this poo under control. So, no breeding for me this year at this point.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you had to put her down. I really think she never fully recovered from polio.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I have not put her down yet - Going to wait for the vet tomorrow if she is still trying to eat and hanging with the other goats I am going to let her keep going. She will let me know when she is done I hope.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry. Misunderstood your post. Hopefully the vet can help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying she will be OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Praying for you and her


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Well this is the end of the story. The Vet came by today said that there was nothing he can do for her - Her teeth where fine for the most part. I had him put her down. Learned a lot, but cannot help feeling that I failed her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry  
You did your best, and she had a happy life with you. It happens to us all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I have lost a few as well, when I tried so hard to save them. 
It is a devastating feeling, I know your pain.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You sure did everything that you could do.


----------

